

Soylent Raises $20M - applecore
http://robrhinehart.com/?p=1192

======
jayess
I just wish they would do a low-carb version. I tried soylent for a couple of
weeks and had my annual physical and my blood sugar level was much higher than
it has been in the past. So much so that my doctor asked me what I had been
doing and what I was eating. He said I was now suddenly "pre-diabetic." I
stopped soylent immediately.

As a side note, I now have four boxes of soylent for sale if anyone wants
them... :)

~~~
jyu
If you have special nutritional needs, why not try diysoylent? You don't have
to spend much time or effort into it, and it ends up being much cheaper.

[http://diy.soylent.me/](http://diy.soylent.me/)

~~~
jayess
Well, the whole point for me was that it's quick and easy. I don't want to
make my own. I want to open the bag, shake, and go :)

------
logn
> food focused on function, simplicity, and transparency

I am able to get all of my daily vitamins, minerals, etc from three things:
1.5 cups peanuts, 5 cups broccoli, 3 cups milk. Andreessen Horowitz, my
contact info is on my profile.

